

Time Out – The language where you have to wait - rottytooth
http://danieltemkin.com/Esolangs/TimeOut

======
zem
oddly appropriate that the linked webpage for the language
[[http://esolangs.org/wiki/Time_Out](http://esolangs.org/wiki/Time_Out)] fails
with ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT

------
arfar
Reminded me a little bit of sleep sort

[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Sorting_algorithms/Sleep_sort](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Sorting_algorithms/Sleep_sort)

------
ggchappell
Interesting.

It don't know that the "time" idea is really necessary. Each number is really
an offset from the index of the current command to the index of the next, in a
cyclic list of 200 commands. You can delay by that much if you want. Or just
figure out the index of the next command, and then execute that command
immediately.

The commands themselves are basically a minimalist Forth.

------
fdomig
B R I L I A N T .

